# Forgeword Triumph!



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well its all starting to come together.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Woot! What is it that you ordered and you need to have a 'talk' with your friend. Wooden Louisville sluggers make a better impression then aluminum.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Progress...not much?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a unrelated topic....should I make this a plague reaper or a traitor baneblade.

If you want read my armies fluff then decide which would fit better.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> On a unrelated topic....should I make this a plague reaper or a traitor baneblade.
> 
> If you want read my armies fluff then decide which would fit better.


I haven't read your fluff but I'd go for Traitor Baneblade, I've seen lost of plague reapers and few (well made and original) Traitor Baneblades.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Update.....


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice nice nice luke.. glad you were able to overcome your struggles!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a unrelated note...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i really am glad the titan's coming along after i read about your problems mate. looking forward to seeing it finished. 

Rev


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Waiting on rare earth magnets for finishing.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Painting the slowest step, this alone took a good 7 hours.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

...Impressive.
Good luck to you! I never managed to finish a Defiler, I can't imagine what it is like to paint something that massive.
And if it's not too late: go for the Traitor Baneblade, Plaguereapers are just bad.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking great so far, can't wait to see it finished and all chaosy.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

More progress.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

omg that looks amazing! cant wait to see how the whole model would look when your done painting


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

April 24, 2011


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

April 25, 2011


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

April 25 6:42pm


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is looking AMAZING. What arm option is that leaning up behind it?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

357. magnum single action ruger single action revolver option. However in front of the titan is the incredibly boring Vulcan mega bolter.....I would rather take the revolver personally.


----------



## eae (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks great!

It occurred to me that the armor paint chips look a bit unnatural for the construct of this size. I mean, it's okay for the SM-sized armored figure, but the Titan is not going to get THAT much of glancing hits, and even if it would, the marks would appear differently. I mean, the guy isn't probably thrown rocks at, right? They blast him with blasters and shoot him with main calibers and with lasers and whatnot, and they probably don't miss much since it's so large. It's the armor that saves the Titan from all that stuff. So I think the armor could use more, you know, crater-like hit marks, and they should be more burnt than chipped to bare metal.

But then again, I do know nothing about Titans. Looks great anyway


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

LukeValantine said:


> 357. magnum single action ruger single action revolver option. However in front of the titan is the incredibly boring Vulcan mega bolter.....I would rather take the revolver personally.


However in canada the Revolver is slightly ileagle to have in public, or loaded out side a firing range. (Go Canadian gun laws -_-)

Anyhow looking good man, So far im still the only person i know that didn't get a gimped warhound titan from forgeworld.......:shok:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

90% complete, internal command deck 35% complete.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not so much a forge world model as it is armor caste, thought I needed to jazz it up with some free hand work since its such a bland tank.

55% complete.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The painting of the titan looks legit. Your bland tank is rather pleasing to llok at as well, though I can't tell why.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Although I always hated titans, this one looks amazing. A nice, shiny target for a Tiger Shark


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Good thing I have hellblade body guards then.

Come officer: what the hell is that glint on the horrison...I think its a titan.
General: Damn you could see that thing from orbit, its like the damn sun, open fire!
Shadow sword gunner: We can't the glare is throwing off all the targeters.


----------

